# I feel bad :(



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Tomorrow will be the first time I don't take Beau on a run with me. I'll admit I've been slacking the last year about due to a lot of life stuff, but he's ALWAYS been my running buddy..he loves it. But tomorrow I'll be leaving him at home and it'll just be me and Takoda. He just can't handle the heat anymore and he's getting older. 

His knees are starting to bother him and you can just tell it's not like it used to be for him . My other reason is due to the fact that I'm starting to run on a dirt road and while he's a protective dog, he's older and too small to do anything. 

Takoda is a decent size dog and she does back up her bark and does not play around when it comes to messing with me. 

But that aside, is it normal to be sad over the fact that I'm actually having to retire Beau from everything officially and let him be old and lazy ?

God, I wish he'd stop aging !!!!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

No I don't think its wrong I would be sad to, I would come up with maybe a walk that would be just for him, so you would still have quality time with him, I'm sure he would love it just the same. I am told that dogs don't have a perception of time, walk him till he's had enough, he won't know how long it was he will just enjoy being with you. Good Luck


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What Chocx said is what I'd do too. Maybe even go for a very short run with him first, drop him off, grab Takoda and take off again.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what does running on a dirt road have to do with protecting you? what are your
dogs protecting you from when your running? watching a dog age is a joy.
don't feel bad.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i got news for you. Dogs don't retire. You can't just put them out to pasture and let them be "old and lazy."

Dogs don't get lazy. They do get old. Figure out a way to give him his walks. Get him laser therapy for his knee. Take him swimming. 

Old dogs are not throwaways you stick in the pen and trade in for a young one that can keep up with on your walk.

I got MORE news for you. I walk on dirt roads also. It's not my dog's job to protect me. It's my job to protect THEM.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Muttkip said:


> Tomorrow will be the first time I don't take Beau on a run with me. I'll admit I've been slacking the last year about due to a lot of life stuff, but he's ALWAYS been my running buddy..he loves it. But tomorrow I'll be leaving him at home and it'll just be me and Takoda. He just can't handle the heat anymore and he's getting older.
> 
> His knees are starting to bother him and you can just tell it's not like it used to be for him . My other reason is due to the fact that I'm starting to run on a dirt road and while he's a protective dog, he's older and too small to do anything.
> 
> ...


i wish i'd stop aging, too.

i don't understand why the dog is being retired from life activities. exercise is what will make him live longer. what will he do now?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I understand that he can't keep up with running anymore but I'd still give him a walk for as long as he can handle it. I know what you mean though about watching them age. My Min Pin Briana gets more excited when she sees me get the leash out than any dog I've ever seen. She used to go as fast as I'd let her and could walk for miles. Now when I get the leash out she's still just as excited but we can go about a mile and a half and she's done. Especially in the summer heat. She's 11 and just doesn't have the energy to cruise along anymore. I hate it for her because it does make me realize how old she's getting.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would give the old man a short walk and then run with the one that can keep up. I would never just stop walking my dog (unless...he couldn't even walk...in which case you have a whole other issue). They need exercise no matter what. 

Also, there is protective and then there is aggressive. Be careful you don't have a liablility on your hands. 

But I do understand what you mean. I like walking Dozer in the woods. People will think twice before messing with me when I have a giant, growling dog on my leash (under my control of course).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah but wolfsnaps I don't think you would expect him to "back up his bark" as your first line of defense against an attacker. 

Only protection trained dogs should be asked to to that. I use my stun gun as a first line of defense, and Rebel as the visual deterrent. Not that I would expect him to ever attack anyone. He loves everything, including varmints. So much for the vicious Doberman theory.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

No. I honestly don't know what he would do. He has never bitten anyone. Besides, my cat like reflexes and ninja moves is all we need. He is mostly just for show. LMAO


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

I never said he wasn't going to get walks anymore, I'm just upset that he can't run like he used to anymore. It's already bad enough that he can't hunt and when he sees us up in the field shooting the guns, he bays his head off wanting to chase rabbits and other furry creatures . 

And I'm not doing laser therapy on a dog, when I can't even get that for myself.

He'll still get to enjoy nice long slow paced walks and maybe a brisk jog, but no more balls to the wall 5 mile runs anymore for him. That's one of the reasons I kept Takoda was to have her as a running partner. 

And there is nothing wrong with me wanting to feel slightly more protected with a bigger dog with a loud bark, it makes me feel safer and that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> I'm actually having to retire Beau from everything officially ...
> 
> She does back up her bark...


you need to say what you mean. I have a large dog with a big bark also. I would never expect him to "back it up."

Walking a dog is not "retiring him from everything officially."


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Whatever size you consider a Boxer (25 in. at the eothers) I have to admit I expect him to back up his bark. I would expect any working protection bred dog to have enough instinct left to want to and be able to defend. I'm almost completely sure he would back it up. I jokingly told him attack once and he flew (of course no one for hurt or anything, he was leashed). I would want a dog bred for that to back it up, to me he should be able to. Of course not on the level of a shutzund or protection trained dog, but still enough. I definitely feel more protected with Duke. Being with him all the time I know what he could do of needed and I trust him to do that of needed.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> you need to say what you mean. I have a large dog with a big bark also. I would never expect him to "back it up."
> 
> Walking a dog is not "retiring him from everything officially."


So if someone threatened me, she'd do something about big whoop, she's protective. She's part Mountain Cur, it's part of the breed. So yes, I do expect her to do something, I do carry a knife with me at all times. I don't see why it's a big deal to want my dog to do something to protect me if she had to. 

Read her breed history, she may be part lab, but the Cur part of her takes up most of her personality. Most hunters know this dog will die to protect their families, so why wouldn't I expect it from her? Try coming near my car with her in it and see how close you can get to it. Come to my house with my or S/O not there and see if you can make it inside. See if you can come near my yard with her on her long line and see how close you can get. She is a VERY protective dog and it's part of her breed make up to protect . She won't out right bite you, but she will let you know that you are NOT welcome and will not let you make it past her.

See here in a few links:

Mountain View Cur Information and Pictures, Mountain View Curs
Mountain Cur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
H and H Mountain Curs - Cur History
Original Mountain Cur « Squirrel Dogs « Squirrel Dog Articles

By everything, I meant weight-pulling, running, and hunting. I never said walking....that'd be stupid of me to do that. I'm meant all his WORKING jobs he had. Running was the last one he could do.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Im sorry your pup cannot go running anymore, but im sure alot of the enjoyment was spending time with you.

Alot of people will tell you that a Bull Terrier is NOt a protective dog, well Cesar is, hes shown me before the first summer ih ad him, we were out walking a few miles out of town it was dea, no houses around no cars going by. a guy on a 4 wheeler came past, tried to grab me Cesar jumped up and grabbed him. the guy sped off and me and Cesar finished our walk home thru the woods.
Cesar also will not allow my bf to yell at me, my bf can yell and scream at anything else, but if he yells at ME, Cesar will jump all over him and bark. my bf gets soo pissed becuase cesar will lie right down and take a fine nap if I yell or scream or cuss.

people tell me to "watch out" cesar could become reactive and start biteing and attacking everyone who comes close to me or all men. but i dont ever beilve that would be the case, he adores people even men will come up and randomly begin petting him on the street.

i feel WAY safer having Cesar around, i dont even freak out over weird noises outside at night, ill just leash Cesar and go right on outside, the very sight of him is enough to scare theh ell out of someone, and then if that doesnt i can gaurentee Cesar roar will! (yeh, he doesnt bark he roars like a combo of a growl and a bark that never has a real end so its GGGGGRRRRRRAAAAWWWWWRRRRRR


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dog that aren't protection trained should never be used as protection. That's a good way to get them hurt or killed.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Im sorry you feel sad about your dog aging and not being able to enjoy all the physically demanding activities you two were once able to enjoy.

But, if it were my dog - I wouldnt focus on the negative side of aging, yes he cant run with you anymore, but there are still tons of things you can do with him. The activities may not last as long as they would with a younger dog, but dogs are always ready to go. My aunt had a border collie back home in Poland who lived to be between 19-21 years old (dont ask me how he lived so long, only thing I can think of is he was never vaccinated and ate fresh kill raw - chickens, turkeys, rabbits, beef when there was a slaughter), even when he was that old, he would still run with the chickens. When he was younger he could run the laps forever, then with age, especially closer to the end he could only make one lap around the fenced in chicken area but he still loved it just the same. 

I wouldnt want my dog to sense that I feel bad for them, I would just do what the dog is able to do without pushing them too far - if that makes sense.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

You could also do really easy things like add glucosamine and chondroitin with MSM and fish oil to his diet. That's a cheaper way to keep him a little more limber than laser therapy. Here's what I use for my own old lady :smile: Amazon.com: Liquid Health K-9 Glucosamine with OptiMSM, Hip and Joint Formula, 32-Ounce Unit: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> Dog that aren't protection trained should never be used as protection. That's a good way to get them hurt or killed.


I just wanted to clarify I would never force him into protection or use him as approved (i'm trying to think of a good way to explain) protection. I'm just saying what comes naturally, it's even in the standard.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

"Retiring a dog officially from everything" isn't a good way to keep them going. Keeping them in top condition (yes, in winter too) is the best way to keep them healthy longer. My old man was 17 when he was put down and he went on long, tough hikes with us until he was 16. Why? Because I kept his body in top condition. I didn't allow him to gain wait in the winter or retire him from things. You can decrease the workload to fit his age but there is no need to retire him. In an active dog that is a good way to cause boredom and depression.

He is a hound. Retiring him isn't going to make him happy. Walks aren't enough for a hound of any age.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I just wanted to clarify I would never force him into protection or use him as approved (i'm trying to think of a good way to explain) protection. I'm just saying what comes naturally, it's even in the standard.


I understand what you mean, Sahara. I would not intentionally put my dogs in harms way, but should a threat arise I would fully expect instinct to kick in.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When we walked in Indy i carried a stun gun. Here, I carry a real one. It's one thing to have a protective dog - I have a 100 pound Doberman who is theoretically a protective breed - and another to expect that dog to survive an attack by someone with a weapon.

Most of us will never face that, thank God. We use our dogs as a deterrent because they look mean, or act protective, or whatever. and we tell ourselves our tough dogs are going to take care of us, should it come to that.

it's possible that weenie-ass would-be harassers with a fear of dogs would be put off by a larger dog that looks a little mean. 

But if the rubber truly meets the road, I am never letting my dog face an attacker and expect him to do the work. That's my job.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just to be clear, is it actually legal in your state to use a stun gun? I carry a zap stick, but not for humans, if I used it on a human I would be arrested. It is illegal in my state to have them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Just to be clear, is it actually legal in your state to use a stun gun? I carry a zap stick, but not for humans, if I used it on a human I would be arrested. It is illegal in my state to have them.


if 

It is legal in both Texas and Indiana. If it weren't legal in indiana, I still would have carried one. Who's going to arrest me for it? If I needed it, I wouldn't have cared that it was legal. If you are going to die or use your zap stick on a human, what would you do? It's total stupidity for states to have such laws.

There is no way I would have walked the streets of Indy without protection. The bad guys out there sure don't obey the laws.

Both Indiana and Texas also allow concealed carrying of weapons, with a permit.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> if
> 
> It is legal in both Texas and Indiana. If it weren't legal in indiana, I still would have carried one. Who's going to arrest me for it? If I needed it, I wouldn't have cared that it was legal. If you are going to die or use your zap stick on a human, what would you do? It's total stupidity for states to have such laws.
> 
> ...



Yes, we can carry a gun with a CWP, but stun guns are illegal, so is my zap stick. My dog is enough for people to think twice, but then again, I don't live in a high crime area.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, we can carry a gun with a CWP, but stun guns are illegal, so is my zap stick. My dog is enough for people to think twice, but then again, I don't live in a high crime area.


I carry a gun out here for loose aggressive dogs and rabid animals, not really for people. I also carry the stun gun. And in either case I would not expect my dog to stand and fight an aggressive or diseased animal, "backing up his bark."

our dogs are not bodyguards unless we train them and give them the tools to be successful at it.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I carry the zap stick for dogs! I don't expect my dog to attack anyone, I never said that and don't put words in my mouth!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I carry the z
> 
> I carry a zap stick for dogs! I don't expect my dog to attack anyone, I never said that and don't put words in my mouth!


tt

I never said you did. Don't be so fricken defensive. Muttkip is the one who said it. DOn't put words in MY mouth.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> I carry a gun out here for loose aggressive dogs and rabid animals, not really for people. I also carry the stun gun. And in either case I would not expect my dog to stand and fight an aggressive or diseased animal, "backing up his bark."
> 
> our dogs are not bodyguards unless we train them and give them the tools to be successful at it.


Then what does this mean?

I simply said, my dog is enough for people to think twice.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Then what does this mean?
> 
> I simply said, my dog is enough for people to think twice.


That means it's one thing to expect people to think twice. 

It's another to not be prepared to protect your dog should the worst happen. Most of the time we go through life and never have a situation that puts our dog's life in danger. I think alot of people are ok with those odds. I'm not. 

I dont think it's ok to expect a dog to save a human from an armed attacker without proper training.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't think Muttkip meant that she expects her dog to be a bodyguard or go after people...

I've had dogs (boxers, I've had three) that I was fairly confident that if it came down to it, some bad guy stranger would definitely regret their choice. These were loving, sweet family dogs, but there ARE dogs that just have that instinct, loyalty, whatever you want to call it, to defend their people...



Now if I'm out with Murph and some bad guy comes after me? Well, I'm screwed lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Muttkip said specifically she expects Takoda to "back up her bark." What else could that mean except she thinks Takoda will attack anyone who is aggresive toward her? And she walks on a road she thinks is not safe.

Bad guy strangers do not regret their choice if they are prepared to kill a dog to get to the human, who is totally unprepared for an attack most of the time because they think their dog will take care of it.

i consider being out with Rebel exactly the same as being out with Snorkels. It's my responsiblity to keep them safe.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

And by the way whiteleo if you are in Washington State this thing says stun guns are legal with no restrictions:
Stun Gun Laws | Stun Gun Legal | Are Stun Guns Illegal?

unless it is outdated and the laws have changed.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree with xellil. 

My dogs will become defensive when people get too close. I'm sure they would attack if I would let them, but I wouldn't. I would do all I could to keep them safe and deal with the issue on my own. 

I've been fallowed before while walking my three boxers. The dogs could sense I was nervous and would become more alert. Maybe even bark and growl a little. But I would have a knife to protect myself and my dogs if it would come to it. And I never walked where I didn't feel safe, where there was no people ect. If need be. I was close enough to a store that I could go in and ask for help. As well as having my phone to call 911.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, But you had already said that to her earlier in a post..You and I were going back and forth talking, she wasn't even involved in the convo. It sounded like you stated that directly at me..See, how the internet f**ks with peoples minds


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, But you had already said that to her earlier in a post..You and I were going back and forth talking, she wasn't even involved in the convo. It sounded like you stated that directly at me..See, how the internet f**ks with peoples minds


No, not directed at you. But, I do think anyone who expects their dog to be their protector in an armed attack with no way to defend the dog would be putting their dog in harm's way. 

i love my Doberman as a deterrent. Statistics shows houses with dogs are much less likely to be robbed. Even little barky dogs. and it's even likely that when walking with a larger aggressive looking dog someone who is out to mug you (the general you haha) they might move on to an easier target.

In reality, in a human attack I would much rather have Snorkels than Rebel if I did not have a weapon because she is no threat to anyone and i think much more likely to survive someone with a gun or a knife.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

First off, I'm pretty sure that the police officer's that we work closely with every day told me that stun guns are illegal in Whatcom county, I could have misspoke about the state. I won't carry a gun because I'm not prepared to "shoot to kill" as they tell people unless you can do this don't carry a gun, as your putting your own life at risk. Pretty sure my dog would run off if I was being attacked so he'd be safe!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i carry the real gun out here more for rabid animals. I'm not expecting a crackhead to accost us, hopefully. And the stun gun for dog attacks.

the chances of an armed mugger or robber out here are low but not impossible. It is much more likely that my dogs will be in danger due to other animals although if we are lucky that will never happen either. I know my parents have had rabid raccoons in the yard and there is rabies in this area off and on so that's what I'm more concerned about.

If Snorkels gets attacked by any animal, chances are she will be seriously injured or killed. Poor thing doesn't have any defenses at all.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Makovach said:


> I agree with xellil.
> 
> My dogs will become defensive when people get too close. I'm sure they would attack if I would let them, but I wouldn't. I would do all I could to keep them safe and deal with the issue on my own.
> 
> I've been fallowed before while walking my three boxers. The dogs could sense I was nervous and would become more alert. Maybe even bark and growl a little. But I would have a knife to protect myself and my dogs if it would come to it. And I never walked where I didn't feel safe, where there was no people ect. If need be. I was close enough to a store that I could go in and ask for help. As well as having my phone to call 911.



I think *most* dogs will pick up on their owners nerves if they are in an uncomfortable situation. I think it's hard to say what we would do in a situation if put in harms way, we can plan what we would do, but really, once we are IN that situation, who knows what would happen whether it's because of adrenaline, if we are unfortunately not "winning" whatever fight we are in, etc. Too many factors to really predict how it would turn out, but if someone was actually physically harming you, I bet your dogs would step in. 

I would hope someone would have more sense than to go after a girl walking three boxers though LOL!! 


My mom always warns me about people if I'm out walking, or when I was interning in NYC...I was like "really mom....if someone is going to kidnap someone, they are gonna choose a little skinny girl they can easily pick up, not a fat chick"


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Let's just all remember to keep the conversation civil and remember that since this is all text, sometimes tone and meaning can be lost in translation to try not to get too upset if something seems to imply something about you. 

Back to the original topic: I thought about retiring/slowing down my oldest dog for a while but she started getting all hyper. Then I realized she was just bored with our normal running routes so I started mixing it up and she perked right back up! It also helped that I started adding the joint lubricating supplements to her diet, I'm sure.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Swimming would be good for an older dog, wouldn't it? Easier on the joints a bit I thought.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Swimming is absolutely fantastic for older dogs. Young ones too. But it puts no pressure on the joints and strengthens them to boot.

And I guess that's what I'm saying - we have no control over what happens when we are out walking. Maybe Rebel would run, or maybe he would try to defend me. I'm just making sure he doesn't die trying to defend me.


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Swimming would be nice if he'd likes water. He hates the water and will only swim if I drag him in and the only thing he's swimming towards is shore LOL. He does have a pool he sits in when it's hot but that about it. So far what I've been doing is brisk jogs and walks with a bit of spring pole mixed in for fun. 

It just sucks after 10 years I'm not running with him anymore.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

xellil said:


> Swimming is absolutely fantastic for older dogs. Young ones too. But it puts no pressure on the joints and strengthens them to boot.
> 
> And I guess that's what I'm saying - we have no control over what happens when we are out walking. Maybe Rebel would run, or maybe he would try to defend me. I'm just making sure he doesn't die trying to defend me.


I would bet that he would, just from what I know about dobes, just like I am pretty confident all three of our boxers would if it came down to it, and they kind of share a similar background.

I would rather *I* be hurt than any of my dogs, like you said.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldnt EVER just stand back and let Cesar have his way with an attacker.
i would fully intend to protect him with my fists if i had to. when i went to babysit and Cesar went with i STILL brought a pocket knife along to keep myself safe from teh weirdo father.
but i AM very proud of Cesar for doing what he did that day, i had only had him a short time (about a few months) i never encouraged him to grab that man i yelled and tried to pull away, Cesar steped up and grabbed and i was too shocked to yank him away but by the time i did think about it the guy was speeding off on his 4 wheeler.

i dont go walking after dark unless someones with me, and i dont go into bad neighbor hoods without another person either, but i feel safe with Cesar. i usedto avoid walking alone anywhere day or night, now i feel safe.

my bf wants to get me a handgun for when im out in the woods in case of a bear attack as weve come across many bears and its normally me and cesar walking thru the woods alone. i do have a plan thou i think of everytime we are out there what i would do if a bear tried to come after us, i would call Cesar to get back, grab a big stick and wap the hell out of the bear, if that didint work welll, wed be dea or atleast i would be as ive always assumed Cesar would take off after a single swip from a bear and head home.

as far as expecting him to? no i dont expect him to do anything, but after what he has shown me i KNOW he would do somthing. if he hadnt ever done those things, then i would never expect him to be protective becuase ive ALWAYS heard that bull terriers are NOT like that, they are not a guarding breed and will always love people and will mostly likely try to cuddle the person robbing the house. but his behavior has shown me otherwise. AND BECAUSE its shown me otherwise, i AM careful about what he may precieve as a threat, one time he tried to growl at a man putting air into his car tires and i let him know that was a NONO and asked the man if it was alright if i could bring Cesar next to him, he said yes the second he stood up Cesar was happy as a clam and wanted to be petted and has not ever growled at a crouching person again.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Dogs will surprise you.

Quick story: Many years ago I was driving back from Brooklyn home to Manhattan. In the back seat was my oh-so-mellow Lab, Luke. Sweet, and pretty much an all-around mush of a dog. Anyway, just over the Brooklyn Bridge, traffic was jammed; nothing was moving. Up ahead, a saw a pan-handler approaching each car on the driver's side, asking for money. I could tell by his body language that he was aggressive and was not taking no for an answer very well.

At this point, Luke was curled up in the back seat, dozing, as he always did. It was summer, so I had my windows rolled down. While watching this guy, *in my mind* I was thinking, "Wow, at this moment I wish I had a Rottweiler or GSD in the back seat instead of my sweet Luke....just to maybe scare the dude off."

Well, sure enough, this guy swaggered up to my window and actually put his hand on the car...when OUT OF NOWHERE, Luke throws practically his whole body out of the back car window with the loudest bark - and growling- I have ever heard him produce. Not only was I scared and surprised, but the guy literally jumped in the air and fell backwards. I turned around and saw Luke still chest out of the window, growling loudly, with his lips raised. I looked back and saw the guy gathering himself and approaching my car again, saying, "I'm not gonna let some g*d* dog scare me..." Again, Luke growled and barked in his face, not letting up. The guy rethought his decision, threw his baseball cap on the street, cursing...and backed away. I noticed the two guys in the car behind me laughing and cheering...

Eventually, traffic started moving again. I looked in the backseat and saw Luke curled up again...doing what he has always done while driving. 

But. I was still shaking from what I had just witnessed. I said to him, "Who are you...and what have you done with my dog?", LOL. I also told him he was a good boy...

Never before- or since- had he shown any sign of this protective (instinctual?) aggression. Either he was, in fact, reading my mind... or just felt the negative-evil- energy from this guy.

Even now, it still blows me away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you'd need an awful big gun for a bear charity. A pistol would probably just tick him off. 

My alaska friends tell me you have to sing when you walk, Scares them away.

But you and Meg get what I am saying. It's our responsibility to not let our dogs get in harm's way even if it means putting ourselves in danger to do it.

Of course, when the Rottweiler attacked our last dog (hubby was walking him and the reason I got the stun gun) hubby dropped the leash and started yelling RUN! RUN! Sheesh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Dogs will surprise you.


That's what people tell me about Rebel. But I'm not sure I believe it!! 

Right after we moved here I was taking a shower and I had left the front doorp open and the porch closed up so the dogs could go in and out. 

A neighbor, who I knew but who Rebel had never met before, came up on his golf cart, plastered, and when I came out of the shower he and Rebel were sitting on the porch like old buddies. A total stranger and my protective breed dog!

Which is probably good, because as drunk as the fellow was he would have come up onto the porch no matter what kinds of signs of aggression he was getting.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> That's what people tell me about Rebel. But I'm not sure I believe it!!
> 
> Right after we moved here I was taking a shower and I had left the front doorp open and the porch closed up so the dogs could go in and out.
> 
> ...


Yes, but I am sure Rebel sensed that your neighbor was harmless enough....despite being plastered!

I do believe that something very instinctual kicks in when dogs sense danger... especially if their primary owner is involved. 

However, I do agree that I would not EXPECT that my dog will be my savior and come to my rescue when there might be a problem...unless he is trained to do so.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeh i always sing while i walk but sometiems it doesnt seem to help much as i have had bears run out of the woods no more then 10 feet in front of us. Cesar jsut watches them go like "hum..that was weird" and keeps on walking LOL goofy ass dog, glad he doesnt chase them though!


last summer on that same trail, my bfs buddy was out on his 4 wheeler when he litterly ran into a big ole black bear who ran out in front of him he flew off his 4 wheeler right over-top of the bear! thankfully it scared the bear and didnt cause an attack!

this fall i AM going to get some bear repellent (basically pepper spray) and take my cam out with me every time to get a few good shots of the bear. litterly for miles down the trail you cant walk without stepping in bear droppings come the fall as theres tons of blackberry bushes along the trail teh bears go nuts for.

in school up here all kids get a good dose of bear safety, and these are black bear, the ones that if you play dead will eat you!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Not quite as dangerous as a gun or a knife, but I DID put myself in front of a bike when a that a-hole tried to run Murph over a few months ago LOL. I took a tire to the leg for my boy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man alive. I'd almost rather take my chances with the crackheads.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thank god that jerk moved out, or else I might have had to get violent


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone tried to run over your dog? Jesus.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Muttkip said:


> Swimming would be nice if he'd likes water. He hates the water and will only swim if I drag him in and the only thing he's swimming towards is shore LOL. He does have a pool he sits in when it's hot but that about it. So far what I've been doing is brisk jogs and walks with a bit of spring pole mixed in for fun.
> 
> It just sucks after 10 years I'm not running with him anymore.


He's a beagle...

I have a 63 lb dog that we take down to the beach and make swim. We hold him in place and let him swim "towards" shore. All you need is water too deep for him to stand in. Hold him in place and let him "swim". We do it 2-3 times a week in two 15 minute periods with our 8.5 year old smooth collie. I do believe it helps. In comparison with other dogs his age both of his breed and of different breeds I can see that he has much more strength than they do. I believe that, in Dude's case, the swimming and the raw diet are what causes people to guess that he is 3 or 4 years old rather than 8.5. 

Dude HATES water but I would rather him suffer through a few hours of swimming over years of bad joints. It isn't a guarantee but it is a great way to maintain muscle condition without wearing on the joints more.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Someone tried to run over your dog? Jesus.




ON HIS BICYCLE!!!

He was this kind of "off" guy that doesn't like dogs. He had boxes on the ground (outside) and Murph and I were walking along and Murphy stopped and sniffed them.

He saw Murphy near his boxes and was like "GET AWAY DOGGGGGGG!!!!!" and came speeding over and I stepped in front of him right in time cause he was gonna effing hit Murphy with his bike.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

NWD;

That was a interesting read, about your Lab x. I find it interesting some friendly, mellow dogs can have that instinct to protect when it's needed.

I hope my two stay fit and active as they grow older, I want them to have a full life, not a life that they just stay in the yard most of the time. The only time that'll happen is if their joints are bad or they really don't like getting out that much.

I don't think it's wrong to want a dog that you know will back up a bark. Though, I don't believe you should expect a dog to protect you, to rely on a dog unless it's trained for protection.

I hate in Australia it's illegal to carry a weapon. I do hope my dogs would help me out if I really needed it. Sunny, he's all bark as far as I know, I really don't know if he'd bite... I hope he would if I was in danger but I defiantly don't think or expect it. Serenity, she would bite. I know she's a tad fearful, she hates fast movement and she is protective. I like knowing she will be there and I've seen her protective side, wanting to stop a fight. Though, I don't know how forceful she would be in a real bad situation and I hope to god I never need to find out but I do feel more secure with her.

In saying all that, I would try and defend myself/my dogs the best I can and try to get out of the situation.

I really hope to own a real protection dog, one day. I do miss my old SBT. Loved people, great temperament but he meant business if I was in danger.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Jesse I do the same thing with snorkels at the lake. She acts like I dunked her in acid. I don't make her swim to shore on her own, but I do make her paddle awhile


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> Jesse I do the same thing with snorkels at the lake. She acts like I dunked her in acid. I don't make her swim to shore on her own, but I do make her paddle awhile


oh, how i wish you could get a pic of that. 'dunked in acid'....sorry, snorkels....but that's a riot. such a dog.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Xelli, Yesterday I talked to the officer on duty at the Bus station and this is what he said..It is illegal in the city limit's of Bellingham to have a stun gun or zap stick, you can buy them but if you are caught with them you will be arrested. I had asked about this awhile ago because I had started carry my zap stick with me when I started driving bus at night but found out I would be in the wrong if I protected my self if I was attacked while driving. 
It is fine in unincorporated whatcom county where I live to carry one.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Cesar only enjoys swimming for fish otherwise its a no go, so i too take him in and hold him round the waist andl et him paddle, then i will randomly let him go and hold the lead and make him swim towards shore because when i hold him, after a few minutes hew ill jsut relax and watch the scenery like "ahh, this is nice mom thanks!"

i make him paddle and swim for a good 45 minutes, when he comes out, oh boy can you see it! after swimming i rarely make him walk home and we get a ride from my mom!

i know EXACTLY how he feels too, when i was younger we used to live in a town called ontonagon (said exactly like its spelled ON-TON-AHG-ON)
right on lake superior, the waves were massive out there and i would be out swimming in the super strong current and waves for hours at a time, when i would get out it would feel litterly like i had a few hundred pounds strapped to my body and i would have to collapse on the beach!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I want to get Murphy a life vest and make him go swimming, because I think it'd be good for his patellas.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> Jesse I do the same thing with snorkels at the lake. She acts like I dunked her in acid. I don't make her swim to shore on her own, but I do make her paddle awhile


That's what I do. By "swim to shore" I mean we aim him towards shore to encourage the paddling. He will stop paddling if we aim him towards the middle of the bay! We just put ours hands on his belly and chest and hold him in place while he paddles.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> That's what I do. By "swim to shore" I mean we aim him towards shore to encourage the paddling. He will stop paddling if we aim him towards the middle of the bay! We just put ours hands on his belly and chest and hold him in place while he paddles.


yes, that's what I do to Snorkels. Oddly, she is not a very good dog paddler. The couple of times I have let go of her, she's started to sink. It would be nice to start her out maybe 10 feet or so from where she could stand up and let her do it on her own, but I'm afraid she'd drown.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

We swim the 14yo pug all the time in his life jacket. It has really improved his strength and flexibility. You can notice it in winter when he does't swim because we haven't heated the pool's, he's a lot stiffer and doesn't want to walk nearly as far. He will do a minimum of 30 laps a day, sometimes a couple of times a day. When Mol was recovering after spraining her wrist, she swam on a long lead whilst I walked alongside on the pool deck. It was a bit chilly for me you see. 
But, I truly believe that's why she's recovered so well. It's one of the best way to exercise dogs, especially as they get older. And, if you live in a hot climate.


----------

